# Angelsachen lagern



## Angler90 (13. Januar 2019)

Guten Abend ,

Ich habe mir gedacht einen Schrank zu besorgen und dort z.b Halter  für die Ruten zu bauen und auch diverses an Angelzubehör in den Schrank.

Wie lagert ihr eure Angelsachen ? Paar Ideen wären cool.

Falls es so ein Thema schon geben sollte , dann löscht es


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Januar 2019)

Der Großteil meines Tackle lagert derzeit in einem Metallspind in einer Scheune  bzw in einem Nebenraum des Wohnhauses (besondere Ruten). Mein futter ist im spind Mäusesicher verstaut, aber das alles ist nur temporär, da Baustelle. Es wird einen eigenen Raum geben inschallah


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2019)

Ich lebe im Angelzimmer. Leichter, bequemer und schöner geht es nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich lebe im Angelzimmer. Leichter, bequemer und schöner geht es nicht.


Wenn irgendwas ausgelaufen oder gefault ist Stelle ich mir das als relativ zweischneidiges Schwert vor


----------



## yukonjack (13. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwas ausgelaufen oder gefault ist Stelle ich mir das als relativ zweischneidiges Schwert vor


Das kommt ganz auf den Eigengeruch an..


----------



## yukonjack (13. Januar 2019)

Angler90 schrieb:


> Guten Abend ,
> 
> Ich habe mir gedacht einen Schrank zu besorgen und dort z.b Halter  für die Ruten zu bauen und auch diverses an Angelzubehör in den Schrank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2019)

Dann merkt man es wenigstens zeitnah!


----------



## Minimax (13. Januar 2019)

Nabend,
das ist ja eigentlich ein sehr schwieriges Thema, vielleicht auch ein sehr ernstes. Lassen wir mal beiseite, das ein Angelschrank ja im Grunde ein Larvenstadium des Angelzimmers ist, und sich mit Zeit und Gelegenheit dazu entwickeln wird..
-Was soll denn alles in den Schrank? Nur das Kernequipment, Ruten, Rollen Kleinzeug, oder müssen da auch Futterkram, Angelklamotten, Banklife mit hinein?
-Wo wird er stehen? In der Rumpeligen Garage, in einer Junggesellen Butze, oder schlimmstenfalls in einer Piccobello Wohnung die mit der besten aller Frauen geteilt wird?  Wenn ja, dann um Gotteswillen nicht durch Gerüche oder Hautlampenfarmmobliar auffallen.
Meine Empfehlung:
Schau doch mal, ob du nicht eine ganze Ecke oder Wandnische abstauben willst/kannst/darfst. Da kannst Du dann nen zum Ambiente passenden Vorhang vormachen und die ganze Deckenhöhe nutzen. Modulregale und Klappkisten sind deine besten Freunde. Ein Paar Metallschienen für diese Einhakbretthalter (Ihr wisst welche ich meine) sorgen für die nötige Flexibilität und man kann ne Menge verstauen. Die können Breite auch als horizontale Rutenlagerung genutzt werden. Ansonsten Ruten aufrecht, mit Lochbrettchen unten und Schmalerem Brettchen mit U-Aussparungen Höher. Unten Stiefel, Eimer etc, auf nem Alten Stück Teppichboden oder so. In Überkopfhöhe für Klappkisten mit Sieben, Köderdosen, Grobzeugs, Futter etc. Regalbretter für Rollenkiste, Sortimentkisten für Kleinkramkategorien. Seitlich Haken für Jacken, Wathose, Kescherköpfe. Usw. usf. So eine Lösung kann die Tackleflut zumindest eine Zeitlang aufhalten.
hg
Minimax


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Januar 2019)

also ein schrank, oder spind reicht hier auch schon lange nicht mehr.
ein doppelspind beherbergt gerade mal so meine angelanziehsachen.
der ganze rest nimmt die gartenhütte in beschlag.


----------



## Pokolyt (13. Januar 2019)

Angelrutenhalterung.


----------



## bombe20 (13. Januar 2019)

im flur bei uns steht eine kommode. dort belege ich eine schublade mit rollen, schnur und ungefählichem angelkram. unter anderem werden dort auch kassenzettel wegen garantie gebunkert. am ende des flurs steht ein großer und alter wäscheschrank. dort lagert in ein, zwei fächern, für kinderhände unerreichbar, die spitzen und scharfen angelsachen in einem angelkoffer und in diversen boxen und schachteln. auch der angelstuhl findet im schrank platz. häufig genutzte ruten stehen im futteral neben dem schrank, wenig genutzte ruten auf diesem. unter anderem auch die 4,20m tele, für die ich noch eine passende verpackung für den versand brauche. im keller liegt noch ein kleiner teil eines gut gehüteten schatzes aus diversen nachlässen, ausgepreist in DM.
meine 2m spinne, kescher und die ködertasche liegt ganzjährig im auto.
ich bin sehr darauf bedacht, dass mein hobby nicht zu sehr raum in unserer wohnung nimmt.


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2019)

Gartenhäusl, Garage, oder sinistrer Gemeinschaftskeller geht ja gar nicht. Das gute Angelzeug einfach so den feuchten und kalten Unbilden, oder dem Zugriff von Gesindel preisgeben ist ja schon schlimmste Gotteslästerung! Wie der Herr, so das Gscher. Angelsachen müssen mit dem Nutzer wohnen!


----------



## Fr33 (13. Januar 2019)

Ich habe alles in der Garage. Da steht neben dem Krad, Fahrrädern, Kinderwagen halt auch 3 Schwerlastregale und 2 Rutenständer rum  (Ist noch so ne alte Garage mit Flügeltüren... Auto bekomme ich da nur mit 2 Einweisern rein so eng ist die). Garage ist Frostsicher- da direkt am Haus usw.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Januar 2019)

Angler90 schrieb:


> Guten Abend ,
> 
> Ich habe mir gedacht einen Schrank zu besorgen und dort z.b Halter  für die Ruten zu bauen und auch diverses an Angelzubehör in den Schrank.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Ein Teil habe ich tatsächlich im Schrank.
Und 20 Ruten im Flur.
Die Schubladen sind auch voll.
Die restlichen Ruten sind hinter der Bohrmaschine auf der Werkbank.
Und der Rest im Regal.
.
Glaub mir es bleibt nicht bei einem Schrank.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

Anglerzimmer im Keller (das Meiste ), da ist ein großer und ein kleiner Schrank, zwei Sideboards und ein Rutenhalter, welcher schon lange nicht mehr reicht, einige Lieblingsruten sind auch in der Wohnung. In rund 60 Anglerjahren kommt schon einiges zusammen. Ruten habe ich so zwischen 60 und 70 Stück.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## schomi (14. Januar 2019)

Mein Tipp,
besorg dir gleich mehrere Schränke -  einer reicht nie.
Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Januar 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ein Teil habe ich tatsächlich im Schrank.
> Und 20 Ruten im Flur.
> Die Schubladen sind auch voll.
> ...


Super Bilder.Aber eine Stanbohrmaschine im Angel zimmer?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das gute Angelzeug einfach so den feuchten und kalten Unbilden, oder dem Zugriff von Gesindel preisgeben ist ja schon schlimmste Gotteslästerung!



Das Zeux steht draußen im Schuppen Sommer wie Winter, das muss es abkönnen, sonst taugts nix. Ich renn ja schließlich auch bei fast jedem Wetter raus.
Das einzige was bei mir inne Bude darf sind sammelwürdige Rollen, alles andre kommt gnadenlos raus.


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das Zeux steht draußen im Schuppen Sommer wie Winter, das muss es abkönnen, sonst taugts nix. Ich renn ja schließlich auch bei fast jedem Wetter raus.
> Das einzige was bei mir inne Bude darf sind sammelwürdige Rollen, alles andre kommt gnadenlos raus.


Du Barbar!


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Super Bilder.Aber eine Stanbohrmaschine im Angel zimmer?



Das ist Angelzimmer, Werkstatt und Schlafzimmer.
Mein " Männerhort " sagt meine Frau immer.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. Januar 2019)

Eine für mich sehr übersichtliche, platzsparende und kostenlose Möglichkeit Kleinteile zu Lagern ist das Recycling von rechteckigen Süßigkeitenkisten, hier von „Haribo Ballaballa“. Ich habe die Boxen in großen Mengen kostenlos aus hiesigen Jugendfreizeittreffs bekommen, aber man bekommt sie natürlich auch im Laden (dann mit Inhalt).

Die Boxen sind transparent, stapelbar und haben super Maße.

Bei mir im Angelkeller habe ich die Rohrisolierung an der Decke für mich entdeckt, um Kunstköder zu lagern. Da oben stören sie nicht, setzen keinen Rost an und man behält den Überblick.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2019)

So eine Ordnung hält bei mir vielleicht mal 5 min. - danach regiert schon wieder das Chaos.


----------



## Xianeli (15. Januar 2019)

Ich poste lieber kein Bild.. 

Mein Zeug ruht momentan im Schuppen wahllos in die Ecke gefeuert  

Ich achte darauf das nichts kaputt geht und gehe auch gut mit meinen Sachen um. Aber ein System zur Lagerung existiert momentan nicht. 

Nächstes Jahr im Eigenheim dürfte das wieder anders aussehen


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Januar 2019)

Mein Ordnungsverhalten lässt sich mit 'Ludolf'schem Haufensystem' unzureichend aber sich nährend umschreiben


----------



## zandertex (15. Januar 2019)

*Angelsachen lagern


Forelle74 schrieb:



			Das ist Angelzimmer, Werkstatt und Schlafzimmer.
Mein " Männerhort " sagt meine Frau immer.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

jute frau!!!*


----------



## Piere (16. Januar 2019)

Mein Lieblingshobby ist angeln, das zweitliebste  -- Angelsachen suchen --


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Januar 2019)

Piere schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingshobby ist angeln, das zweitliebste  -- Angelsachen suchen --



Hallo,

dazu fällt mir ein: ich lernte mal zwei schweizer Angler kennen, die hatten an ihrem Kombi hinten einen Aufkleber. "Wir sind Schweizer, bei uns herrscht Ordnung - ein Griff und die Sucherei beginnt" und genau so (die Sucherei beginnt) sah es auch in deren Kofferraum aus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2019)

Wenn Angler alles immer auf Anhieb findet, wird er niemals Zufallsfunde machen. Daraus folgt: Was mal verschollen ging, bleibt für immer verschollen, also weg, futsch, verloren. Das mag ich aber nicht. Lieber finde ich etwas zufällig wieder und freue mich, dass ich es habe.


----------



## yukonjack (16. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn Angler alles immer auf Anhieb findet, wird er niemals Zufallsfunde machen. Daraus folgt: Was mal verschollen ging, bleibt für immer verschollen, also weg, futsch, verloren. Das mag ich aber nicht. Lieber finde ich etwas zufällig wieder und freue mich, dass ich es habe.


Gut dass du kein Chirurg geworden bist.


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Gut dass du kein Chirurg geworden bist.


Ich würde ja kaum an mir selber herumschnibbeln.


----------



## trawar (16. Januar 2019)

Nur die faulen halten Ordnung, Genies beherrschen das Chaos!!!!
Man was bin ich für ein Genie.


----------



## Xianeli (16. Januar 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Nur die faulen halten Ordnung, Genies beherrschen das Chaos!!!!
> Man was bin ich für ein Genie.




Du meinst also... wer Ordnung hält ist zu faul zum suchen ? Sehe ich auch so !


----------



## Andal (16. Januar 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Du meinst also... wer Ordnung hält ist zu faul zum suchen ? Sehe ich auch so !


Alleine das Plus an Freude, wenn man was findet.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Januar 2019)

Manchmal bekomme ich nen Rappel und räume auf. Dabei sortiere ich von Aalglöckchen bis Zwickblei alles was die Tackleboxen und Taschen (und Ikeatüten) hergeben, so dass es für meine bürokratenfinstre Seele eine schiere Freude ist. Spätestens wenn ich das erste Mal im Dunkel der Nacht zusammengepackt und den taufeuchten Krempel in die Bude geschmissen habe sieht es in meinem Angelraum aus wie... nun ja im Angelraum eines friedfischanglers


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. Januar 2019)

jo, finden tu ich sachen auch immer regelmäßig, nachdem ich vom angelhändler komme...
morgen angeln? ich hab keine passenden haken. zu hause angekommen finde ich die 17 pakete mit exakt den selben gekauften, aber freue mich darüber in der tat wie ein schneekönig...


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Januar 2019)

Bei meinen Angelsachen ? Normaler weise hat alles schön seinen Platz.
Es gibt aber reichlich Ausnahmen.
Egal,ist mein Raum!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (17. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Alleine das Plus an Freude, wenn man was findet.



und Dinge die man(n) wieder gefunden hat....
weil sie zwischenzeitlich drei mal nach gekauft wurden ...


----------



## Xianeli (17. Januar 2019)

Hab meine Haken Drennan Box im Chaos wieder gefunden  man was war ich frustriert als die Box weg war... habe ich dummerweise Haken in einer Box im Wert von 150 € beim angeln dabei gehabt  

Naja jetzt wird umsortiert in kleine Mengen


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Januar 2019)

Und die 150 EUR haken hast du wieder gefunden? Ich habe ja keine 10 Hakensorten dabei, und habe bislang nie was vermisst


----------



## Xianeli (17. Januar 2019)

Zum Glück. Seitdem liegt die Dose wie ein Schatz im Wohnzimmerschrank und nur eine geringe Menge in einer kleinen Dose kommt mit. 

Waren halt verschiedenste Haken von Drennan von Größe 8 bis 16 in mehrfacher Ausführung. Also waren schon einige. Schon Dumm so viele mitzunehmen


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Januar 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Zum Glück. Seitdem liegt die Dose wie ein Schatz im Wohnzimmerschrank und nur eine geringe Menge in einer kleinen Dose kommt mit.
> 
> Waren halt verschiedenste Haken von Drennan von Größe 8 bis 16 in mehrfacher Ausführung. Also waren schon einige. Schon Dumm so viele mitzunehmen


Man kann nie genug mit nehmen.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Man kann nie genug mit nehmen.


Barum? Wenn ich alle zusammen 2 Dutzend mit dabei habe, ist es schon sehr viel. Die muss man erst mal verfischen.


----------



## bombe20 (17. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Manchmal bekomme ich nen Rappel und räume auf.


das mache ich auch! vornehmlich ein mal im frühjahr, bevor die saison richtig beginnt bzw. noch ein zweites mal vor dem urlaub. da räume ich meinen *angelkoffer* auf und erstelle eine liste mit verbrauchsmaterialien die es dann zu ergänzen gilt.
ich bin von haus aus kein aufgeräumter mensch und wenn ich die übersicht verliere laufe ich gefahr zu verloddern. daher diszipliniere ich mich selbst und beschränke mich auf das nötigste. damit wären grund- und spinnangeln weitestgehend abgedeckt, das posenangeln in geringem umfang auch.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Januar 2019)

bei mir herrscht voll chaos, nur in meinen angelrucksack habe ich volle übersicht und ordnung  ...


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Januar 2019)

Wieviel steht bei euch das ganze Jahr unberührt im Eck?


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Januar 2019)

Das einzig unbenutzte sind zwei spro billigst rollen, die einfach grässlich sind, eine von EFT (absolutes mistding) und eine Penn Sargus II 8000 weil ich noch keine Wallerrute habe


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wieviel steht bei euch das ganze Jahr unberührt im Eck?



Etwa 90% auf locker...


----------



## bombe20 (17. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wieviel steht bei euch das ganze Jahr unberührt im Eck?


eigentlich nur zwei schwerere spinnruten, die mehr zum ende des sommers zum einsatz kommen mit den ensprechenden ködern. eine von den alten 4000er black arc habe ich noch auf halde liegen und drei, vier rollen aus einem nachlass.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wieviel steht bei euch das ganze Jahr unberührt im Eck?


In etwas über 50 Jahren angeln sammelt sich schon was an!


----------



## bombe20 (17. Januar 2019)

du hast aber auch ein häuschen, wenn ich das damalige bild vom kackenden storch in deinem garten richtig interpretiere.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2019)

Das war bei einem Kumpel. Mein Angelzeug und ich bewohnen 45 qm in der 2. Etage + Speicherabteil für den Gruscht.


----------



## bombe20 (17. Januar 2019)

oh sorry, dann hatte das bild einen falschen eindruck vermittelt. ich hätte es mir aber gut vorstellen können.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte mal einen Garten. Da wäre das Bild aber unmöglich gewesen. Zu viele, zu hohe Wildkräuter!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Und 20 Ruten im Flur.


Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit (und hausgemeinschaftliche Erlaubnis) für lange Wendeltreppe im Flur - nur mit den Rutenhaltern ist es da nicht so einfach. Dafür ginge tw. sogar volle Länge! 



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die restlichen Ruten sind hinter der Bohrmaschine auf der Werkbank.


Kann überhaupt nicht schaden, ob Posenbau oder Endkappe, notfalls auch heissgelaufene Rollenlager ausbohren  , sowas ist immer gut in Anschlagwartestellung ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> In etwas über 50 Jahren angeln sammelt sich schon was an!


Das ist wenigstens mal ein echter Vorteil von der durchlebten und immer weiter fortschreitenden Zeit - das *Angelmaterial-Zeitintegral  !  *


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wieviel steht bei euch das ganze Jahr unberührt im Eck?





Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Etwa 90% auf locker...


Berührt wird bei mir schon alles, sei es beim umräumen, aufräumen, oder mal genussvoll über die schönen Ruten streichen und die Rollen rollen. 
Aber mit am Wasser und echter Einsatz ist leider nicht für alles möglich. 

Oktopus oder mehr Arme müßte man haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2019)

bombe20 schrieb:


> eine von den alten 4000er black arc


Die sind doch nicht alt  - höchstens gerade erst eingelaufen 
Alt wäre etwa ab 'ner Sigma von 1982  oder eine Quick von 1970 ...


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Berührt wird bei mir schon alles, sei es beim umräumen, aufräumen, oder mal genussvoll über die schönen Ruten streichen und die Rollen rollen.
> Aber mit am Wasser und echter Einsatz ist leider nicht für alles möglich.
> 
> Oktopus oder mehr Arme müßte man haben.


Oder ein Gewässer wo mn mit 8 Ruten fischen kann


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2019)

ja gut wenn man die hinlegt. Habe ich schon probiert, 4 Ruten im stabilen Rutenhalteraufbau, Sicherungsleine(!), Freilaufrolle o.ä. und Bißanzeiger-elektronisch reichen aber schon ganz gut, , selbst wenn wenig passiert.
Sonst werden die Fusswege und die Zeitbelastung zu hoch. 
Im BVO Ostfriesland mein ich, sind sogar 6 Aalruten erlaubt.
Ich darf sogar öfter mal 3 Nicht-Spin+Fly-Ruten in besonderen Talsperrenwassern.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2019)

Wenn die Götter gewollt hätten, dass wir zwei Ruten gleich zeitig bedienen, dann hätten sie uns mit vier Armen und Händen gemacht. Und wie viele haben wir?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2019)

Ich habe das sogar schon göttergleich geschafft: Zwei kräftige Hechte an zwei Schlepp-Ruten absolut zeitgleich beißend gleichzeitig bedient. Mit allen Vieren, allerdings saß ich dabei gut auf meinem Allerwertesten auf der Bootsitzbank. War der stressigste und adrenalingeladenste Drill überhaupt bisher, und nach dem Doppelsieg mit >160cm Gesamtlänge habe ich gebrüllt, dass es der ganze Landkreis (See-Anrainer) gut hören konnten, meine Familie in 1km war sofort informiert ...


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Januar 2019)

Mit zwei Ruten angeln kann man wenn man zu zweit ist. Ein dreifach oder, Gott bewahre, vierfachrun dürfte eher ein akademisches Problem sein


----------



## bombe20 (18. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> akademisches Problem


dafür habe ich doch studiert.


----------



## Forelle74 (18. Januar 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> bei mir herrscht voll chaos, nur in meinen angelrucksack habe ich volle übersicht und ordnung  ...



Bei mir auch oft.
Bis mich wieder der Rappel packt und ich stundenlang dasitze und kleinteile sotiere.
Und immer wieder Kleinteolboxen umoptimiere



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die sind doch nicht alt  - höchstens gerade erst eingelaufen
> Alt wäre etwa ab 'ner Sigma von 1982  oder eine Quick von 1970 ...



Meine heißgeliebte Quick.
Die hab ich an Opas alte Karpfenrute montiert die eigentlich ein Cormoran Spinnstock war, dafür aber unbrauchbar.
Heuer sollen beide ans Wasser kommen.





	

		
			
		

		
	
ĺ
Mein Schrank ist jetzt auch wieder ordentlich


----------



## Xianeli (18. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wieviel steht bei euch das ganze Jahr unberührt im Eck?



Sehr viel? 

Man muss halt alles haben. Ob man es braucht interessiert nicht


----------



## Andal (18. Januar 2019)

Haben ist besser als brauchen!


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Januar 2019)

Langsam bekommt er einen Buckel vom reinstopfen.
Ein 10g Blei mehr .....und knax.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Man muss halt alles haben. Ob man es braucht interessiert nicht


Genau so ist es, die Sichtweise mit dem brauchen ist sowas von restriktiv !
Ich habe beschlossen, mich dem nicht mehr unterzuordnen und solche überflüssigen Gedanken und Ansinnen zukünftig einfach zu ignorieren. 

Der (Lager-)Platz und das Wiederfinden bzw. jederzeitiger Zugriff sind dagegen ganz reale Probleme und bedürfen weitgehender Optimierung.

Dazu wurden  nun schon etliche schöne Einrichtungen gezeigt!


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Januar 2019)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch oft.
> Bis mich wieder der Rappel packt und ich stundenlang dasitze und kleinteile sotiere.
> Und immer wieder Kleinteolboxen umoptimiere
> 
> ...


Das sieht ja richtig Ordentlich aus.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wieviel steht bei euch das ganze Jahr unberührt im Eck?


Fast nichts und da kommt im schon gut was zusammen wenn man fast jeden Bereich beim Angeln abdeckt.
Angler sind auch Sammler.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Januar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Fast nichts und da kommt im schon gut was zusammen wenn man fast jeden Bereich beim Angeln abdeckt.
> Angler sind auch Sammler.


Mann ist Jäger und Sammler. Ich freue mich darauf, meine mancave auszubauen. Angelkram und Kickertisch - und Kühlschrank für Bier und Köder


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich freue mich darauf, meine mancave auszubauen.


Ha da bringst du mich auf eine gute Idee, was ich mit einem ungenutzten Raum im Keller anstellen kann. 
Yes


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kühlschrank für Bier und Köder



Verwechsle das mal nicht. Nach dem 10ten Bier wird die Wurmdose zum Dosenbier.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Januar 2019)

Die langen Winternächte bieten sich an, das Equipment auf Vordermann zu bringen. 
Wie weit seit ihr mit reinigen, fetten, polieren, reparieren, besorgen, bestücken,..?
Muss ja sein, vor dem Lagern.

L.G.
NM


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wie weit seit ihr mit reinigen, fetten, polieren, reparieren, besorgen, bestücken,..?
> Muss ja sein, vor dem Lagern.


Material Erhaltung und Pflege halte ich das ganze Jahr über bei.
Außnahme sind Rollen, die zerlege ich nur wenn es selten raus geht und es sein muss .
Mann kann  auch alles übertreiben und Sachen kaputt reparieren, insoweit nur bei Bedarf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2019)

Mit einem Lappen o. Handtuch gleich am Wasser durchgeführt, brauche ich wenigstens die Ruten nicht nochmal explizit reinigen. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn da nicht noch Vorspuren vom Vorbesitzer drauf waren 
Deswegen bekommen Gebrauchruten bei Erhalt allermeist ein großes Bad mit schrubben und duschen in der Badewanne.
Neuruten frisch aus dem Container möglichst auch, wegen der Chemiebrühen und Giftdämpfe. Rutenlack, Duplon und Kork sammeln das bei Fertigruten regelrecht ...

Bei den Rollen sammelt sich schon gerne Staub, Birkensamen oder Tannennadeln in den Ritzen, stört aber wenig, beim einpacken werden die auch eben abgestaubt.
Schlammschlachten mal außen vor, da hilft aber oft schon ein abschließendes Kurztauchbad der ganzen Combo im Angelwasser. (sofern die Rollen wirklich tauchfähig dicht sind, sonst halleluja ...)
Die erste Grundschmierreinigung der neuen oder besser eine Zeit probeeingelaufenen Rolle stellt die größte Aufgabe dar: Der Rotz vom Hersteller muss komplett raus!
Wenn ich das Schmiermittel danach selber da habe, kann ich immer wieder ganz schnell u. leicht nachschmieren, das langt gerne für ein Jahrzehnt.

Die Kleinteile werden nicht sonderlich gewartet, beim Kunstköderwechsel wird der in einem letzten Waschgang-Auswurf notfalls nochmal gesäubert.
Haken u. Kleinteile bedürfen der Dauerbeobachtung das ganze Jahr über. Die Schnüre auf den Rollen auch.
Alle Rollen mit aufgespulter Schnur liegen dunkel, alle Combos sind bei mehr als ein paar Tage Nichtbenutzung zerlegt.
Superdreckiges Wasser habe ich nicht mehr, beangele ich einfach nicht. Und daher entfällt die häufige Schnurreinigung wie im mulschigen Nordwestdeutschen Tiedengebiet Niederungsfluss.

Die verwendete u. auch nur dauernd mitgeführte Kleidung kommt bei längerer Angelpause alles einmal durch die Waschmaschine.


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2019)

Die (Kork-) Rutengriffe bekommen ihre jährliche Kur. Mit einer Mischung aus 50% Leinöl, lauwarm verschmolzen mit 50% Antikwachs für Holz. Erst reinigen, gut abtrocknen lassen, dünn einreiben, Überstand mit einem weichen Lappen abnehmen. Dann nach 1-2 Wochen Trocknung mit einer weichen Bürste polieren. Der Kork frischt auf und hat für mindestens ein Jahr eine schöne, nicht klebrige, Schutzschicht, ohne erstickt zu werden.

Die Rollen werden abgeputzt und so lange nix fehlt,  bleiben sie auch wie sie sind. Die meisten Rollen geben eh unter dem Schraubenzieher der Geist auf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2019)

Was ist das für ein Antikwachs?
Leinöl pur weder heiß noch kalt darf auf keinen Fall dick aufgetragen sein bzw. nicht "satt einziehen", das war mein Anfängerfehler 
Muss recht schnell richtig wegpoliert werden und in die Sonne gelegt.

Habe jetzt innerhalb der Wohnung, Möbel, Türen, Treppen gute Erfahrungen mit dem Paraffinöl von IKEA gemacht, wird poliert.
Hab ich aber nicht selbst machen müssen, hat meine Frau gemacht 
Fühlt sich gut selbst barfuß unter den Füßen an.
Werde da mal ein oder dann paar Korkgriffe zum Test opfern ...

Deine wohl allermeist wohl auch handausgesuchten (=Schmierkontrolle im Geschäft) werden bei Ansitzen ja auch nicht so belastet 

@all
Das Verticken der schlecht geschmierten Rollenexemplare im WWW oder gar ebay hat grundlegend System, das sollte man vorher wissen und einkalkulieren. Weil eben eigentlich Sofortgroßwartungbedarf besteht.


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2019)

Das Antikwachs ist eine 1:1 Mischung aus Bienen- und Carnaubawachs. C stammt von brasilianischen Palmen...
Das Leinöl stammt aus dem Supermarkt. Das gleiche Zeug, dass man auch zu Kartoffeln nimmt.
Gemischt gibt beides eine weiche Paste, die ich aber in der Blechdose vorher auf der Heizung anwärme und ganz dünn mit dem Finger verteile. Gab bisher noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Leinöl pur weder heiß noch kalt darf auf keinen Fall dick aufgetragen sein bzw. nicht "satt einziehen", das war mein Anfängerfehler
> Muss recht schnell richtig wegpoliert werden und in die Sonne gelegt.



Leinöl sollte man mit Terpentin mischen, Terpentinersatz geht aber auch, zu mindestens einem Drittel.
Ein Zuviel wird einfach, nach einiger Zeit der Einwirkung, abgewischt.
Erstens zieht es so besser in Holz, bzw. auch in den Kork ein und zweitens verhindert dies einen Klebeffekt.
Man kann aber auch gleich Leinölfirnis nehmen!
Allerdings ist es dann unwiederbringlich vorbei mit dem schönen hellen Kork, dieser dunkelt dann nach und dies mag nicht jeder so haben.
Aber durch Dreckfinger, Fischschleim u.ä. dunkelt der Kork ja auch nach!
Eigentlich braucht Kork diesen "Schutz" nicht, kann man machen, muss man aber nicht?

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2019)

AAA Kork braucht es nicht unbedingt. Aber der wird seltener und wahrlich nicht billiger!


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Januar 2019)

Ach so ich vergaß, den Lappen mit Leinölfirnis, oder dieser Terpentinmischung, keinesfalls irgendwo in die Ecke schmeißen!
Das Zeugs ist nämlich selbstentzündlich und ich will nicht Schuld daran sein, wenn jemand seine Bude abfackelt.
Auch beim vorsichtigen Erwärmen von Leinöl, sollte man selbstverständlich das Lösungsmittel, also den Terpentin erst zugeben, wenn man dieses vom Herd genommen hat.
Ist eigentlich logisch, aber bei manchen Blitzbirnen hier, ist es wohl besser auch darauf hinzuweisen!






Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Januar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eigentlich braucht Kork diesen "Schutz" nicht, kann man machen, muss man aber nicht?



Jetzt hatte ich glatt einige Momente nachgedacht, warum mir der Verfall meines Korks nicht aufgefallen ist, jetzt bin ich wieder beruhigt und lass es wie es ist.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Januar 2019)

Für den Kork war fließend Wasser und ein Schwamm  bisher immer mehr als zufriedenstellend .
Danach mit einem fusselfreiem Tuch abreiben und gut ist. 
Sieht aus wie neu.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Januar 2019)

Hallo, 
Rollen:
Zum einen: Fett altert und ziehen feuchte. Ich sagen, dass das Fett bei Bedarf (nach einem Bad), oder spätestens nach 2-3 Jahren gewechselt werden soll.
Die beweglichen Teile schieben das Fett weg, das über die Zeit immer härter wird. 
Trocken laufende Teile, laufen sich ein und die Rolle bekommt immer mehr Spiel bis zum ruckeln oder eiern / quitschen.
​L.G.
NM


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2019)

Du merkst aber, wenn der Rollenlauf schlechter wird  
Das muss nicht gleich nach 2 Jahren passieren und baden mit Wassereinfluss tue ich die höchst ungern. 
Die letzte versehenlich in echt sauberes Süßwasser getauchte nietnagelneue Rolle hätte ich sofort aufmachen müssen, trocknen und neu fetten.  Da war eine Woche schon zuviel ...

Hängt ja auch vom Einsatz ab, Salz ist schlimmer als Süß, beim Watangeln ist tauchen kaum zu vermeiden, auf dem Boot kann es auch schnell hochspritzen, am kommoden Ufer kommt das Wasser eher nur von oben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2019)

Wenn der Kork dunkler wird, ist das an sich schöner, sieht der nicht mehr so "Novizenhaft"  aus, passt auch besser in die Natur, wirkt nicht so unnatürlich kalkig, weniger auffällig.
Wenn die Pflegeölung gut passt u. gewirkt hat, wird der auch griffiger, besser funktionierend, wechselt besser die Griffpositionen. Den Krümel-Staubeffekt von neuem Kork mag ich nicht.
Oft wird Kork erst nach etlichen Pflege- u. Reparaturvorgängen richtig klasse. Je oller je doller! 
Das ist die Sexyness der alten Ruten!


----------



## Minimax (19. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Fett altert und ziehen feuchte. Ich sagen, dass das Fett bei Bedarf (nach einem Bad), oder spätestens nach 2-3 Jahren gewechselt werden soll.
> Die beweglichen Teile schieben das Fett weg, das über die Zeit immer härter wird. ​




Im Grunde wie mit Ohrenschmalz. Sieht dann auch genauso aus.
Stammt aber natürlich, das man ab und zu mal reinschauen sollte. Ich hab die Tage ne Mitchell 300 fitgemacht, da brauchte man nen Meissel.​


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2019)

Der Vergleich mit Ohrenschmalz ist sehr passend, auch wunderbar amüsant. 
Leider geht das aus den Rollen und gar den Zahnrädern nicht einfach mit Q-Tips Wattestäbchen raus ...


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Januar 2019)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind ,vielleicht hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein vernünftiges Fett? 
Ich baue da gerne auf Erfahrungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2019)

Nigrin.
Bestens mischbar, verdünnbar, einstellbar mit synthetischem Motoröl, was etwa pro Halbliter den Betrag kostet, die andere für 10ccm haben wollen.


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2019)

Hanseline Lagerfett, weiß. Aus dem Fahrradladen. Garantiert harzfrei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2019)

Hab ich auch schon probiert, war wunderbar bei Wormshaftgetrieben, dämpft etwas mehr.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Januar 2019)

Ah, danke für die Info .
Den Tipp speziell der Dämpfung für Wormshaftgetriebe werde ich mal gesondert testen.
Danke schön


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Januar 2019)

Kork und die Angel hat dann die richtige Patina, wenn sie mit der Umgebung verschmilzt, man nur noch ahnt wo sie im Rutenhalter liegt.
Das gilt auch für Angler. Soll ja Frauen gebene, die Ihren Schatz Tagelang suchen müssen.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Januar 2019)

Rollenfett: Ohrenschmalz mit Terpentien mischen, aufkochen und eingießen. Langsam kurbeln sonst wirds ein heisser Drill.
Taxidermist - stimmt das? Soll ja keiner kommen, mir ist die Rolle abgefackelt, nur weil er zu hecktisch ist?


----------

